# Tim Reynolds (guitar composer)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Known for his work with Dave Matthews (Band), what I've heard of his solo albums (plan to go through them all tonight) he's the greatest genius of our time.

His compositions are true works of genius I think, and way ahead of their time. He is so much better than Radiohead, Yorke can't sing unless he's autotuned.

Here's a taste, and the first composition I ever head by him. For starters, I can recomend the album of the same name as this composition, Stream. It's all acoustic.
(63) Stream (Live at Luther College, Decorah, IA - February 1996) - YouTube


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's labeled as Rock, but could very well fit under Classical.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Tim Reynolds isn't a classical composer.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> Tim Reynolds isn't a classical composer.


I think some of his work can be argued as being Classical, mostly his acoustic instrumentals. Do you enjoy what you hear?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think some of his work can be argued as being Classical, mostly his acoustic instrumentals. Do you enjoy what you hear?


I think your opinion of him as "the greatest genius of our time" is grossly exaggerated. He's 'alright', but nothing earth-shattering or substantial in my opinion. Leo Kottke could eat him for breakfast. Oh, and he's not classical. It doesn't sound anything like classical music to me and I've heard a lot of classical guitar compositions over the years. Classical music is an entirely different process than coming up with something on the guitar and playing it. What Reynolds was playing in that video you linked sounded like it was an improvisation. Sorry, but I disagree with your claims that Reynolds is a classical composer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I see you found someone you can @ follow.....
I know, not a composer but it certainly is not classical either.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Just read over this thread. Now, since I'm in the mood for some "genius" guitar licks, I'm going to listen to Tommy Emmanuel.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I see you found someone you can @ follow.....
> I know, not a composer but it certainly is not classical either.


I think that will be Lang Lang!!! . I do love him, and think he stands out amongst the crowd. Schmaltzy? Sure, but I enjoy that.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> I think your opinion of him as "the greatest genius of our time" is grossly exaggerated. He's 'alright', but nothing earth-shattering or substantial in my opinion. Leo Kottke could eat him for breakfast. Oh, and he's not classical. It doesn't sound anything like classical music to me and I've heard a lot of classical guitar compositions over the years. Classical music is an entirely different process than coming up with something on the guitar and playing it. What Reynolds was playing in that video you linked sounded like it was an improvisation. Sorry, but I disagree with your claims that Reynolds is a classical composer.


Sometimes I think my mind plays tricks on me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edit............................


----------

